# El regreso de blink-182 a los escenarios.



## Tacatomon (Abr 2, 2009)

Para los que les gusta el estilo de esta banda como a mi. Regresa a las andadas luego de 4 años de ausencia despues de varios deslizes y problemas. Bienvenidos de nuevo chicos.

Informe de Univision

YouTube - Blink 182 Summer 2009

Que les vaya bien y que tengan mucho exito com antes.

Viva Blink-182.

Saludos.


----------



## elfutre2 (Abr 2, 2009)

sin ofender, no me parece que sea un tema para publicar en el foro.
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 2, 2009)

Se supone que la sala de charla es para opinar, me parece de lo mas correcto, ademas, no infringe ninguna regla. Si quieres, reportalo. Si la verdad no te gusto el tema del post simplemente ignoralo, otros mas opinaran.

Blink-182.

Saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 2, 2009)

Tu lo has dicho tacatomon, esta es la sala de charla... No todo es Electrónica en la vida 

Saludos.


----------



## elfutre2 (Abr 2, 2009)

Mil disculpas.
realmente no me di cuenta que sea el foro sala de charlas.
No tengo nada mas que decir, espero no haberte ofendido.
Me disculpo nuevamente y que estés bien.
Saludos


----------



## Dano (Abr 2, 2009)

Que noticia   

Yo creía uqe estaban muertos o les habia pasado algun accidente rockero  , existos y espero que vuelvan a ser lo que eran.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 3, 2009)

No hay problema elfutre2, descuida, a cualquiera le pasa. Todo se arregla con palabras.

Es cierto Dano, se creia una de las demas bandas nacidas para desintegrarse. Opino que deben de irse como lo que son: Una gran banda de Punk.

Saludos.


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 3, 2009)

ami me gusta mas el heavy meal, en cuanto tenga dinero y venga para aca iron maiden me voy volando para verlos =)


----------

